# Liberty Reservoir



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Has any one had any luck with stripers up at Liberty Reservoir in MD? Its much closer to my parent's house and I have never fished there, but it is supposed to have a healthy supply of naturally reproducing striper and holds the state record for landlocked striper... Definitely would like to give it a shot, and it sounds yak friendly since only boats w/electric motors or paddles are allowed... A seasonal permit is required...

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotlibertyres.html


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

I just called the information line, sounds like you have to sign an affidavit saying that you won't use your boat anywhere else other than one of 3 reservoirs... to prevent zebra mussel outbreaks. I'm assuming that this applies to kayaks as well..


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rocky Gorge Striper Instead?*

Rocky Gorge seems to have less restrictions on boat usage elsewhere, and all you need is a permit that costs $5 for a day... Found this fishing report from this time last year... looks like some monster stripers up there...

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/profile.asp?angler=j_matson

Restrictions:

http://www.wsscwater.com/home/jsp/content/watershed.faces

Anyone have any experience? The Reservoir itself is not too far north of 495, right between 95 and 29...


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

To get a permit for the three lakes (liberty, loch raven, and prettyboy) you have to buy them the day they go on sale and get there at midnight to wait in line. Those that already have had a permit in the past get first crack and the few slots that are leftover are available to the newcomers. Rocky gorge is probably a better bet for you. I think some people have good luck at time trolling for them there. There was a post about this very topic about week ago on the maryland board.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up shadyfisher85 - was under the assumption that this was a DMV board, but I'll keep my MD questions/discussions on the MD board. I found the discussion about liberty over there.



shadyfisher85 said:


> To get a permit for the three lakes (liberty, loch raven, and prettyboy) you have to buy them the day they go on sale and get there at midnight to wait in line. Those that already have had a permit in the past get first crack and the few slots that are leftover are available to the newcomers. Rocky gorge is probably a better bet for you. I think some people have good luck at time trolling for them there. There was a post about this very topic about week ago on the maryland board.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

not saying you shouldnt ask the question here. You should post anything kayak related here. Just directing you to some more info.


----------

